# multiple tv locations



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

What is a good way to get 15-20 tv locations all working so that the homeowner can put a tiv anywhere? They have leviton box in there now but I don't know what parts to buy to make this work. How would you test that many locations.?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

What type of connection does he have? cable, antenna, or Dish?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Rabbit ears?


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

If it's a simple house and job spec, you could probably distribute everything on RG6 via a splitter (a single one). That will feed digital boxes CATV at each location. If satellite, each location that may include a dual tuner receiver (usually living rooms, entertainment rooms, master bedrooms) will need 2xRG6 to feed the dual tuner at each location. 

But if they're looking at something more like HDMI all distributed from one demarc location, run MINIMUM 2 x Cat5e/6 to each TV location, 2 x RG6 in case they end up wanting things local, and then check spec for IR to that location and audio distribution in the room. You figure they'd want speaker cable run from that location to the speakers, only to find out it was supposed to be Cat5e from the demarc to the volume control on the wall and from there speaker cable to the room's speakers.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

If he just goes the splitter and RG6 way, wouldn't he need a dummy load at each unused location?


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> If he just goes the splitter and RG6 way, wouldn't he need a dummy load at each unused location?


You can buy the dummy loads to screw right on the RG6 outlet. They are fairly cheap and can be found at HD or Radio Shack. Splitting the signal into that many locations should be done with an active (powered) splitter/amplifier.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Voyager said:


> You can buy the dummy loads to screw right on the RG6 outlet. They are fairly cheap and can be found at HD or Radio Shack. Splitting the signal into that many locations should be done with an active (powered) splitter/amplifier.


I thought that even with a powered splitter/amp, a Dummy load was still a good idea to install.
I always have installed them on all unused openings regardless as to how we sent the single.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I thought that even with a powered splitter/amp, a Dummy load was still a good idea to install.
> I always have installed them on all unused openings regardless as to how we sent the single.


Are those the 75 Ohm screw-on type that look like chrome tire caps?

Only ever installed those on sat switches' legs that weren't being used.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

CDN mini-EC said:


> Are those the 75 Ohm screw-on type that look like chrome tire caps?
> 
> Only ever installed those on sat switches' legs that weren't being used.


Ya, that's the type. 
When I installed my Digital antenna outside to stated they had to me installed as its a powered amp style setup.
Prevents ghosting on old time signals and stops channel drift on digital.

ex: tv upstairs gets digital 7.1 Chicago but tv in basement shop gets digital 7.1 Milwaukee. :-(


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

JohnR said:


> What type of connection does he have? cable, antenna, or Dish?


 Dish


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

CDN mini-EC said:


> If it's a simple house and job spec, you could probably distribute everything on RG6 via a splitter (a single one). That will feed digital boxes CATV at each location. If satellite, each location that may include a dual tuner receiver (usually living rooms, entertainment rooms, master bedrooms) will need 2xRG6 to feed the dual tuner at each location.
> 
> But if they're looking at something more like HDMI all distributed from one demarc location, run MINIMUM 2 x Cat5e/6 to each TV location, 2 x RG6 in case they end up wanting things local, and then check spec for IR to that location and audio distribution in the room. You figure they'd want speaker cable run from that location to the speakers, only to find out it was supposed to be Cat5e from the demarc to the volume control on the wall and from there speaker cable to the room's speakers.


 I wired this house over ten years ago. I pulled a dual RG6 and single cat 5e to each location. No speaker wires were installed. Everything goes back to a common location. Only hooked up 2 or 3 locations in the house for the original owners. It's been bought and sold 3 times since then and each owner just wanted 2-3 locations working at a time. This new owner wants everything to have a signal constantly so he can change locations easily.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Voyager said:


> You can buy the dummy loads to screw right on the RG6 outlet. They are fairly cheap and can be found at HD or Radio Shack. Splitting the signal into that many locations should be done with an active (powered) splitter/amplifier.


 Do they make a splitter/amplifier with that many outlets? Do you have to gang several together? What brand. What kind of meter do you use to test each location?


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

te12co2w said:


> Do they make a splitter/amplifier with that many outlets? Do you have to gang several together? What brand. What kind of meter do you use to test each location?


Use a passive 2 into 1 splitter. You then have two lines with exactly 1/2 the signal power of the original. Use the 2 outputs to go into 2 eight place active splitter/amplifiers. The amplifiers have signal output control so you can adjust as needed but should be able to get back to the original strength. Don't go too high or you will get ghosting on the TV's. I can't tellyou a brand name but there are several. Use a portable TV at each location if you don't have a meter.

I would also use RG6Q. It has less sigmal loss and is much better cable.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep in mind if they have phone or internet provided by the cable company, you can't amplify the coax before it hits the modem. amps boost noise too and thats what slows down the modem


----------

